# Welche Berechtigungen fuer htdocs Verzeichnis



## exitboy (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, was fuer eine Berechtigung Ihr Eurem htdocs Verzeichnis gebt.

Momentan (also selber kompiliert unter Debian) steht mein htdocs genauso wie alle anderen Verzeichnisse in /usr/local/apache2/ auf drwxr-sr-x root staff

Installieren musste ich Apache mit root. Ging nicht anders/ oder doch? Gestartet habe ich Apache auch als root --> was ich nicht wirklich sicher finde. Was schlagt Ihr hier vor?

Welche Rechte brauchen Webdateien um uber meinen Port 80 angezeigt zu werden? Dachte eigentlich das read rechte ausreichen wuerden ... scheint jedoch nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## deepthroat (24. Januar 2009)

Hi.





exitboy hat gesagt.:


> Momentan (also selber kompiliert unter Debian) steht mein htdocs genauso wie alle anderen Verzeichnisse in /usr/local/apache2/ auf drwxr-sr-x root staff
> 
> Installieren musste ich Apache mit root. Ging nicht anders/ oder doch?


Nein, du benötigst Admin-Rechte wenn du etwas im System installieren willst.


exitboy hat gesagt.:


> Gestartet habe ich Apache auch als root --> was ich nicht wirklich sicher finde. Was schlagt Ihr hier vor?


Warum verwendest du denn nicht den Apache von Debian? Der Apache Prozess wird normalerweise mit dem User und der Gruppe www-data gestartet.


exitboy hat gesagt.:


> Welche Rechte brauchen Webdateien um uber meinen Port 80 angezeigt zu werden? Dachte eigentlich das read rechte ausreichen wuerden ... scheint jedoch nicht der Fall zu sein.


 Bei Dateien reichen Leserechte aus, um in ein Verzeichnis wechseln zu dürfen benötigt man das Ausführungsrecht. Daher sind die Rechte deines Verzeichnisses grundsätzlich OK.

Gruß


----------



## spikaner (26. Januar 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Warum verwendest du denn nicht den Apache von Debian? Der Apache Prozess wird normalerweise mit dem User und der Gruppe www-data gestartet.



Jein kann ich da nur sagen, wenn man Apache via apt-get installiert wird er grundsätzlich als root unter Debian installiert, und man muß die Gruppe/User dann manuell anpassen.

mfg Spikaner


----------



## deepthroat (26. Januar 2009)

Hi.





spikaner hat gesagt.:


> Jein kann ich da nur sagen, wenn man Apache via apt-get installiert wird er grundsätzlich als root unter Debian installiert, und man muß die Gruppe/User dann manuell anpassen.


Ich weiß ja nicht worauf du dich beziehst, aber in meiner (jungfräulichen) apache2.conf aus dem Debian Paket steht drin:


> User www-data
> Group www-data


Gruß


----------



## Navy (26. Januar 2009)

Und das ist gut so. Nur der Vaterprozess läuft unter root und initialisiert die Kindprozesse mit eben diesen in der config angebenen User. Ansonsten wäre der Server absolut nicht sicher...


----------



## spikaner (27. Januar 2009)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Und das ist gut so. Nur der Vaterprozess läuft unter root und initialisiert die Kindprozesse mit eben diesen in der config angebenen User. Ansonsten wäre der Server absolut nicht sicher...



Das ja aber Debian hat die dumme angewohnheit und beläst die Ordnerrechte anfangs bei root sprich var/www eigentümer ist www-data + root und das sollte man peer Hand ändern.

mfg Spikaner


----------

